# Posting for a friend: 4 males (can go in pairs)-Culpeper, VA



## AlexP (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm posting this for a friend of mine from Goosemoose. Her mom has been sick and passed away Thursday morning. She's only 17 and is having to rehome her four boys. She is willing to let them go in pairs, and she's located in Culpeper, VA. Her email is [email protected]. If you are interested in adopting a pair or all four, or know someone who might be, please contact Rattifanatti. 

_My mother has been severely ill these past few months and I cannot take care of my boys any longer. My mother passed this morning and I am the only one taking care of all of the arrangements. PLEASE I am begging, I have exhausted all of my other options. If someone could PLEASE take them, it would help me so so so so so much more than you would ever know.

No adoption fee for any well-known poster on here. They don't come with a cage.
They're very shy due to where they come from, but they're very sweet and loving. Two are black and white, one brown, and one Siamese point. 
I don't have any pictures but might be able to email them at some point. I live in Culpeper, Virginia.

*Noelle ~* Siamese point, pink eyed. He's soooo energetic. His favorite thing is popcorning and trying to squirm out of my hands during playtime. He's a little energizer bunny and only ever stops to sleep. He won't even chill out to stop for a yogie, he stops ,takes a bite and goes back to running around. He's not very much into cuddling. He is about five or six months. I would prefer that he go with his father Anubis.

*Anubis~* Cinnamon with black eyes. Has a docked tail , he came like that, and I am unsure why. He is Noelles father, Bens and Osiris's brother. He's content hiding in a dark corner somewhere and sleeps sooooo much. He loves to sleep on the bottom ramp of my R695, he's such a weirdo! :yelcutelaugh: Once he warms up a little, I know he could be a great snuggle-bug! He's just shy because of his rough start in life.

*Big Ben~* Black and white (berkshire?) with black eyes. The leader of the pack, and the most outgoing. He will tolerate being handled because he knows that people are drawn to his large stature, but gets squirmy within a few minutes. He's not afraid to be the first one in a new situation and loves nothing more than laying on Noelle and taking naps. He is also a total sucker for banana chips.

*Osiris ~* Also a black and white (berkshire?) with black eyes. He too has a docked tail. He is the most shy of my four boys. He does NOT like being handled, he gets very uneasy. But don't get me wrong, he is NOT mean and has never bitten. He would just prefer to be a recluse. He's a quiet boy and prefers his out of cage time to be by himself so he can contemplate his life. Lol._

I do not know the details, but I know the boys came from a not great situation and she didn't dock the tails.


----------



## tabbytoo (Feb 1, 2012)

I wish I had found out about this a few weeks ago


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh goodness. I wish I could help every time I see someone near me. I'm down in Manassas/Fairfax every month. I can't take them, but if she needs help transporting or anything else, I'm more than willing! Best of luck.


----------



## AlexP (Oct 26, 2011)

I think she got things figured out Halfmoon, but thank you!


----------

